# Brake caliper colour for painting?



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Gonna repaint the calipers on the calibra, its a nice low mileage example, 1995 with 25k on it and pretty much original...

Looking summat subtle and oem... any recommendations on technique and colour?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Black hammerite smooth mate, nice oem look and no need for primer.

Chip off any rust and a good wire brushing then give them a wipe over with panel wipe and paint away.

Halfords also do very good caliper paint :thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

is it a brush on job or spray?

Car is metallic green with cream leather interior, was thinking of going for a nice silver?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

m00k said:


> is it a brush on job or spray?
> 
> Car is metallic green with cream leather interior, was thinking of going for a nice silver?


I first thought of yellow


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

orion613719 said:


> I first thought of yellow


hmmm might be a bit lairy for me lol

are rattle cans any good or will they just flake with heat?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hammrite smooth silver is also good, painting with rattle cans when the caliber is on the car = overspray! - don't do it on such an original car 

Brush painting is good because you can get more coverage and be a lot nearer again if they are staying on the car!

I've got an F reg mk2 16v astras GTE with 77k on due for a resto, it was a barn find and last taxed in 2005 :lol: was also an x fastcar motor that they bought bits for and tried them out but I can't find any information on there involvement, its in a rare dark grey blue colour as well but I'm not sure weather to change the whole car colour or live with the OEM colour..... 

Very nice cally! Was that mag featured beside a GSI cav??


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah rattle spray and overspray wuda been a concern but was contemplating taking thm off the car to paint

yeah was snapped beside my cav t

liking the sound of your project... hope to see a build thread when you get goin!!! and get to Billing VBOA show in Juky to raid the auto jumble!!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

m00k said:


> yeah rattle spray and overspray wuda been a concern but was contemplating taking thm off the car to paint
> 
> yeah was snapped beside my cav t
> 
> liking the sound of your project... hope to see a build thread when you get goin!!! and get to Billing VBOA show in Juky to raid the auto jumble!!


Ahh it yourself then  I read your cavy build thread! Loved it and got me motivated so I may fire over some questions when I get going on parts etc, I'm a panel beater and painter to trade so I'm looking forward to it but theres a mk2 escort gp4 rally car a mk3 2.8 capri and a mk1 fiesta supersport infront of the gte in the build que lol

I'm liking the sound of the autojumble, are there lots of bits n bobs?


----------



## mnmc (May 26, 2011)

I recently uprated my brakes on my Mondeo to ST calipers and discs but wanted OEM look so I used matt black anti-rust paint (Toolstation), treats the rust and paints black at the same time. (Its also high temp) I suppose Hammerite will be the same if it will withstand the temps.

They blend in very well but still look big and beefy on close inpection, so I recommend Black!.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

moosh said:


> Ahh it yourself then  I read your cavy build thread! Loved it and got me motivated so I may fire over some questions when I get going on parts etc, I'm a panel beater and painter to trade so I'm looking forward to it but theres a mk2 escort gp4 rally car a mk3 2.8 capri and a mk1 fiesta supersport infront of the gte in the build que lol
> 
> I'm liking the sound of the autojumble, are there lots of bits n bobs?


it can be hit and miss, some of the older 80;s and 90's stuff is gettin scarce at autojumble was hopng to pick up some new clocks for the cav and never seen one set ffs

but vaux were £25 a centre cap for cav t alloys and found brand new set in jumble for £20 the lot... some gd bits just depends what ur looking!!

and u needa get in and do some digging through boxes of 'treasure' even if you dont get parts the show should give some inspiration, some amazing motors turn out and the attention to detail can b superb!!!

30th anniversary too so here's hoping its a gd un!!

we make the trip from N Ireland every year so its worth a run!!


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

m00k said:


> Gonna repaint the calipers on the calibra, its a nice low mileage example, 1995 with 25k on it and pretty much original...
> 
> Looking summat subtle and oem... any recommendations on technique and colour?


Hello,

I have recently joined the forum in regards to spraying my vehicle.

Just read this and thought I could help, I rebuild alot of calipers for people for various vehicles here in the workshop.

Use a 2 pack epoxy enamel paint mate, anything else (hammerite etc) will fall off in time.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Painted my chassis with it, you can hit it with a big hammer and it wont budge.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive always had good results with vht caliper paint mate.

http://www.vhtpaint.com/products/caliperpaint/


----------

